# ED-209 Decals



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey guys,


Are there any after market decals for Horizons ED-209?
Thanks,:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

There was a thread about some here a while back. They were download-able so you could print them yourself.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah I found it, but I don't have the right material to do so.
http://www.starshipmodeler.com/tech/cz_ed209_HorizonED-209Decalsheet.jpg
Plus I have no directions as far as placement.
Also JT- Graphics offered but he said he needs a clearer image.
-Jim


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

JGG, does THIS help ya out?

http://www.jbot.ca/space/ed209.shtml

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Scorpitat said:


> JGG, does THIS help ya out?
> 
> http://www.jbot.ca/space/ed209.shtml
> 
> ...


It possibly could. But which size?
-Jim


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I believe the Horizon ED-209 kit is 1/9 scale


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmmmmmmm....I thought the scale was stated on the box. Do a horizon "ED" google search. Must be stated somewhere, or on ebay?


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Here ya go JGG........try this out.

http://joesmodels.50webs.com/ed1.html

Should help ya out.

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks guys!
Yeah Scorp, I've been doing some research on "ED".
Lotta info out there.
-Jim


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

or you could check your in-box.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

JGG1701 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Are there any after market decals for Horizons ED-209?
> ...


 Maybe this will help? You can resize these to what you need for your model. I copied these, then cropped them to make them big enough to see the detail.






















































I saved this in its' original size on the website. Since this is so tiny, I decided to break it up by copying each section of the decal sheet. This allows each one to be supersized to allow legibility. As you can see, the wording is too small on your monitor to read when all the pictures are grouped together.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

You know I really appreciate this Dyonisis, but I do not have the capability to make these into decals. Also I do not know where on the model they would go.
-Jim


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

A Google Image search gives you a lot of views (most of other people's models) and you should be able to find a lot of what you looking for in decal placement.

You could also rent the DVD and do screen caps.

This site has a lot of good stuff including "blueprints" (scroll to the bottom of the page).

All of this will give you a guide to where decals go, as well and some detailing hints.

Jim


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Scorpitat said:


> Here ya go JGG........try this out.
> 
> http://joesmodels.50webs.com/ed1.html
> 
> ...


Great build! Good documentation on the construction and research.


----------

